# Riders Voice



## Guest (Oct 28, 2008)

In September 2006, we dreamed up the idea of creating the perfect snowboarding community site. We'd build it in six weeks and it would launch before the season started. It wasn't that easy.

Then the snow fell, and who toils away on a snowboarding website when you can just go snowboarding? Then it was May, and it felt like we had all year before the next season. Then it was September and much to our surprise, this thing was still a lot of work!

We looked deep inside ourselves. Strong men would've walked away without looking back. But we're not strong; we're afraid of failure. So we hunkered down and got it done.

So we present you with Riders' Voice.

Riders' Voice | Snowboard Reviews

1328 snowboards
39 brands
3 people
2 many late nights
1 year late


Use the site. Save our self-esteem.

Thanks,
Michael Levitz
Daniel Marcello
Michael Trezza


----------

